# Trolling motor for my kayak



## kayaklover (Apr 15, 2014)

I have heard a lot about trolling motors and planning to install one on my kayak. I just know of one site http://www.islandhopperoutboards.com/kayak-trolling-motors.html. Can anyone give me reviews for this site or suggest some other site for trollign motors.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

If he doesn't pipe in, PM MichaelG on the forum, that's the motor he has.


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

BassYaks Motor Kits - Malibu Kayaks at Kayak Fishing Supplies
this is where i bought mine. love it. not just malibu but has listing most yaks


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Do your own kit and save $$$. It's not hard at all. I just did both of my kayaks

Sent from my Note 3.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

LiLBlue said:


> Do your own kit and save $$$. It's not hard at all. I just did both of my kayaks
> 
> Sent from my Note 3.


I'd like to see what you have done! I'm thinking about adding trolling capabilities to my Mariner.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Very ingenious! Good job. I will have to do a little different. I have a rudder. I can put the motor on fixed in one position and just need to be able to control speed and forward/backward.
Thanks for the picture LiL!
Joe


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep in mind that once you add a motor, your kayak becomes a "motorized vessel" and will need a registration sticker.


----------

